# Intelligent Design Trial



## Scott (Nov 1, 2005)

Trial in federal court on whether intelligent design may be taught in public schools nearing end. See here.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Nov 1, 2005)

What a moronic argument.


> They argue that the school board's policy essentially promotes the Bible's view of creation, and therefore violates the constitutional separation of church and state.



If the purpose of a school is to educate, and if there is a credible view that runs contrary to accepted opinion, are we going to discard that view eventhough it is substantive?

I don't see separation of Church and State being at odds with what is taught in school provided that what is taught is school has the requisite educational grounds.

Using the opinion of those people, then a class session on how to perform bestiality without injuring oneself should be taught since it does not violate separation of church and state.


----------



## bowhunter1961 (Jan 14, 2007)

im not sure if this is the right spot for this..if its not please feel free to move.

but this is a kool story, and i think that when i take my kids to see their grandfolks in tn. i want to drive to see this. http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070114/lf_nm/usa_religion_museum_dc


----------



## PresReformed (Jan 14, 2007)

bowhunter1961 said:


> im not sure if this is the right spot for this..if its not please feel free to move.
> 
> but this is a kool story, and i think that when i take my kids to see their grandfolks in tn. i want to drive to see this. http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070114/lf_nm/usa_religion_museum_dc




Here is a link to the museum.[URL="http://www.answersingenesis.org/museum/"]http://www.answersingenesis.org/museum/ I wanted to go there at the end of last year but it is currently closed to the public. They hope to have it open by this Spring.


----------



## JohnV (Jan 14, 2007)

> What a moronic argument.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Actually, Keon, that quote you cite makes it sound like teaching anything from the Bible is against the law, is anti-constitutional, simply on the grounds that it comes from the Bible. Promoting something from the Bible violates the separation of Church and State. It sounds like that anything that comes from the Bible and is implemented or taught in the public sector, violates the separation of State and Church. 

That would mean to me that constitutional democracy is in violation of constitutional democracy, since we got all the main principles of it from Christianity: inalienable rights of all people created by God; government of the people, by the people, and for the people; natural law based upon the light of nature; rulers being under the law as individuals (in other words, separation of the office from the person holding it); equality of all people; etc., etc., etc. All these are violations of State and Church because they come from the Bible. 

One might even take it one step further and suggest that the modern interpretation of the concept of separation of Church and State means that it is forbidden for a State to be Christian.

I'm not commenting on the linked item, just on Keon's quote, wherever it may have come from.


----------

